

Joel Spolsky's Talk at Yale, Part 3 - jkush
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/12/05.html

======
run4yourlives
I've got to say it, sorry - weak ending.

I was really looking forward to this after part one and two, which were really
interesting. Part 3 makes a great point - the importance of being able to
communicate in the written form - but could have been fleshed out a lot more.

Oh well.

~~~
jkush
I agree with you. I guess the whole series was simply a reflection on how a CS
degree may or may not contribute to your success. And, oh yeah, come work for
us 'cause we'll teach you what you REALLY need to know.

~~~
run4yourlives
Yeah, Joel never seems to stop marketing - I wonder where he learned that!

I usually don't mind it in his articles, but at a speech to a university
crowd, it comes off as a little arrogant.

~~~
iamelgringo
It's an old sales adage: Never stop selling, kid. Never stop selling.

And, he does it because it works. We all know what Fog Creek Software does,
don't we? I betcha a number of people here have tried his bug tracking
software, too.

~~~
jgrahamc
Me. I'm currently using FogBugz at a company where I'm consulting. We haven't
been using it for long, but it's nice enough. (In the past I've used Jira,
Trac, Bugzilla). Overall favorite is Trac.

------
amichail
His reason for not going to grad school is silly. There's more to CS research
than proving correctness in a formal way.

~~~
dcurtis
I think his point was that it's tedious, and most graduate CS stuff requires a
ton of work and time with diminishing benefit.

------
aston
His description of "Algorithm Thinking" sounds so similar to a class at MIT I
took nicknamed 6.xxx that it's spooky. It did, however, count towards my CS
degree...

